# Annulated tree boa (Corallus annulatus)



## Markp156 (3 mo ago)

Anyone know of any annulated tree boas (Corallus annulatus) available? Or anyone know who breeds breeds this species?👍


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Markp156 said:


> Anyone know of any annulated tree boas (Corallus annulatus) available? Or anyone know who breeds breeds this species?


Try Colin and Rebecca at c&r Corallus (you can find them on Facebook group 'Amazon tree boas uk') 

Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Very few and far between in the UK, you're most likely have to go to Europe for them


----------



## Markp156 (3 mo ago)

Roseanna said:


> Try Colin and Rebecca at c&r Corallus (you can find them on Facebook group 'Amazon tree boas uk')
> 
> Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


Thank you👍


LiasisUK said:


> Very few and far between in the UK, you're most likely have to go to Europe for them


I know haha. Thank you mate💖


----------

